# Windows Vista webcasts by Shantanu



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

From a machine with free version of Server 2008 installed and wearing a free RBK jacket, our moderator-member Shantanu Kaushik will be delivering multiple Webcasts on Windows Vista. The topics that are going to be covered include:

Windows Vista: Installation and Getting Started - 04 August (4:00 PM - 5:30 PM)

Windows Vista: Hardware and Drivers - 06 August (4:00 PM - 5:30 PM)

Windows Vista: Performance and Maintenance - 08 August (4:00 PM - 5:30 PM)


Saurav Basu(choto_cheeta) and Ramesh Kumar are also doing the webcasts mentioned  

Windows Vista: Security -August 11, 2008 | 4:00 PM - 5:30 PM

Windows Vista: Personalization - August 13, 2008 | 4:00 PM - 5:30 PM 

Windows Vista: Internet Security - August 15, 2008 | 4:00 PM - 5:30 PM

Windows Vista: Programs and Games - August 18, 2008 | 4:00 PM - 5:30 PM


*Click here to register for the webcasts*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 24, 2008)

cool... thanks for sharing. will be there


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 24, 2008)

I tried joining one of these before. I couldn't join from Linux. I want to be there for the second one. Ill hook up my Windows machine


----------



## shantanu (Jul 24, 2008)

these are Webcasts this time and not webchats, so we can have a better way to interact !

hope to find a lot of you guys there  
thanks iMAV for the thread


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 24, 2008)

hmm.. I see they have not yet added 11th aug and 15th aug in the schedule !!!


----------



## shantanu (Jul 24, 2008)

r u doing ?


----------



## utsav (Jul 25, 2008)

Man i dont hav broadband. Damn. Webcasts r no use 4r me  ,but i'l register and see whats up


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 26, 2008)

am in....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 26, 2008)

Saurav Basu (Choto Cheeta) and Ramesh Kumar are also going to host webcasts. So pls update the first post with their webcasts schedule:

*www.merawindows.com/Forums/tabid/324/forumid/2/postid/30958/scope/posts/Default.aspx


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

Post updated !


----------



## shantanu (Aug 4, 2008)

The First webcast in the season is today ! starts at 4 PM , hope to meet many of you guys there ! 

Thanks and regards

Shantanu


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

Abey Greta kaun hai?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 4, 2008)

meri jaan ki nayi movie hai


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ dude. no video at all. it will be good if you can show live demo of vista like when you were saying to check security center etc.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 4, 2008)

i did make the presentation ! but the security part will be covered by choto_cheeta on 11th , thats why i didnt show that, it mightruin his naa  
my topic was Windows Installation and getting started


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey. Your presentation was superb!. What I meant is that few things like live demo of partitioning etc. Few of my colleagues joined who had no idea of vista and were a little bit confused at the partitioning etc.


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

Man I was sleeping. Is there a recording?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah the recording will be available at 
*www.microsoft.com/india/webcasts/ondemand.aspx 

it will be available within 48 hrs. you can click on my name there and download it


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

Download karne ke paanch rupey kab dega?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

jab tu mujhe 5000 ki jacket dega


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Shantanu, sorry buddy, i wasn't able to attend the webcast. i haven't got my draft cleared up with Dell so no laptop-no high speed internet. Working on the same snailband connection at my relatives, about which i told you on phone.  I hope my draft gets cleared today  

Will see the recordings when i get my lappy


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2008)

shantanu said:


> jab tu mujhe 5000 ki jacket dega


Dekh, last time bol raha hoon. Jacket aur Server 08 ko bheech mein matt la.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

hahaha ! lol ! arrey yaar abki baar to bahut sari T-Shirts or Winter-shirts bhi aayi hai  lolzzzz + windows Vista SP1 and many more


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2008)

Tu dukhti rag ko dabba raha hai, acha nahi hoga.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

attend the webcast tomorrow man 

EDIT ::: TODAY

The second webcast in the ROW starts at 4 today ! its about 25 min left. i hope to see you guys there


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 9, 2008)

^^^

It was a very informative session  I have gathered valuable knowledge from it


----------



## shantanu (Aug 9, 2008)

. i think you already had that knowledge !  but thanks ! i hope to see you on 11th at the webcast !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2008)

I am about to start my web cast in next 10 mins, if any one wish he or she may join me here,

*msevents.microsoft.com/CUI/EventDetail.aspx?EventID=1032385427&Culture=en-IN


----------

